# 25 Lbs down since last year!



## Dracovich

Draco gained weight after being neutered a little over 1 year old, it was pretty slow, but last year at 5 years old he was his heaviest at 132 lbs. After consulting a veterinarian and talking online with some people I was made aware that dog food companies suggest more food than a dog needs, so my vet told me to reduce his food more than I had and exercise him more.

I had been hesitant to exercise him after breaking his foot a few years ago (irresponsibly left the gate open and he got hit by a truck) but the vet said his foot was completely healed and he was ready for more exercise.

Three weeks ago he weighed in at 110 lbs, last Thursday he weighed in at 107 lbs! I'm pretty proud of him. Will try to post some before and after pics later tonight.


----------



## WateryTart

Wow, 107 lb? He must be a big boy. Twenty-five pounds is a lot, even on a big dog like that. How tall is he?


----------



## RZZNSTR

Well done!


----------



## lexiz

That's awesome!  Way to go!


----------



## cdwoodcox

I'll bet he looks and feels a lot better. Good job.


----------



## Dracovich

WateryTart said:


> Wow, 107 lb? He must be a big boy. Twenty-five pounds is a lot, even on a big dog like that. How tall is he?


28 inches to his withers, he's longer than the other Shepherds I have had though. I think 100 lbs would be a good weight for him.


----------



## Diegotxe

That's great! Congrats on Dracos weight loss! I'm sure he's feeling better from it ?


----------



## VTGirlT

Dracovich said:


> 28 inches to his withers, he's longer than the other Shepherds I have had though. I think 100 lbs would be a good weight for him.


Yay congrats to your baby! So much better for them to be lean mean fighting machines!  (sorry im so tired..) 
But congrats!
My girl is 28 inches long from shoulders to the end of the croup, she is about 75 pounds and looks decent! Maybe your guy just has more muscle than Zelda. We are both out of shape **** it. lol 
Something that irks me is when people are like "oh my dog is SO BIG!" they go by weight, and turns out their dog is just obese.. But they dont want to hear that lol I just feel bad for the dog... Especially when they cant even bloody stand for 10 minutes!


----------



## Dracovich

VTGirlT said:


> Yay congrats to your baby! So much better for them to be lean mean fighting machines!  (sorry im so tired..)
> But congrats!
> My girl is 28 inches long from shoulders to the end of the croup, she is about 75 pounds and looks decent! Maybe your guy just has more muscle than Zelda. We are both out of shape **** it. lol
> Something that irks me is when people are like "oh my dog is SO BIG!" they go by weight, and turns out their dog is just obese.. But they dont want to hear that lol I just feel bad for the dog... Especially when they cant even bloody stand for 10 minutes!


When people asked me how much he weighed I would always say "110 lbs plus 20 lbs of chub"  

He is definitely much bigger chested than the other GSDs I have owned, to the point where I buy jackets made for great danes and mastiffs and THEY ARE TOO TIGHT, not around the stomach but the chest! My last GSD was probably 3-4 inches taller and 80ish lbs, he was inexplicably lean and had a very narrow build.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Dracovich said:


> My last GSD was probably 3-4 inches taller and 80ish lbs, he was inexplicably lean and had a very narrow build.


Was he neutered? If so, at what age?


----------



## Dracovich

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Was he neutered? If so, at what age?


yes around a year or so.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Congratulations on taking the weight off that's great. Sounds like you and Draco have worked really hard at this.


----------



## Dracovich

Aaaaaand here come the comments on other threads of GSD elitists telling me why my dog gained weight and that he was from a bad breeder blah blah blah... Smh XD


----------



## WateryTart

Dracovich said:


> 28 inches to his withers, he's longer than the other Shepherds I have had though. I think 100 lbs would be a good weight for him.


That's still a hefty dog. I can't imagine 100 lb is a good weight for any GSD. Mine is tall and somewhat long legged, and she should still not weigh anywhere close to 100 lb. She should weigh closer to about 70.


----------



## Dracovich

WateryTart said:


> That's still a hefty dog. I can't imagine 100 lb is a good weight for any GSD. Mine is tall and somewhat long legged, and she should still not weigh anywhere close to 100 lb. She should weigh closer to about 70.


He's longer than tall, I'd prefer to keep to my vets advice, they and I know my dog better.


----------



## WateryTart

Dracovich said:


> He's longer than tall, I'd prefer to keep to my vets advice, they and I know my dog better.


I take my vet's advice with a grain of salt on weight. I consider it, but it isn't the whole picture. 

I'll be the first to admit my dog weighs more than she should. She's about 80 lb at last weigh-in (albeit awhile ago) and 24-25" tall. She is a very big, long female. The thing is, I know what a properly conditioned dog of her line type looks like. It...does not look like her. We're adjusting food portions and exercise and working to bring her down to a healthier weight with more lean muscle, but unfortunately it's a constant battle since she was spayed, and I really don't think my vet necessarily has the best read on what her weight should be. It's great that my vet thinks she's healthy, but at a somewhat soft 80 lb, I just don't agree. So while I do trust my vet to whistleblow if it gets dangerously bad, the vet doesn't necessarily know breed standard or what the dog should look like.


----------



## Dracovich

WateryTart said:


> I take my vet's advice with a grain of salt on weight. I consider it, but it isn't the whole picture.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit my dog weighs more than she should. She's about 80 lb at last weigh-in (albeit awhile ago) and 24-25" tall. She is a very big, long female. The thing is, I know what a properly conditioned dog of her line type looks like. It...does not look like her. We're adjusting food portions and exercise and working to bring her down to a healthier weight with more lean muscle, but unfortunately it's a constant battle since she was spayed, and I really don't think my vet necessarily has the best read on what her weight should be. It's great that my vet thinks she's healthy, but at a somewhat soft 80 lb, I just don't agree. So while I do trust my vet to whistleblow if it gets dangerously bad, the vet doesn't necessarily know breed standard or what the dog should look like.


Healthy and fit/conditioned are two different things to me. Healthy meaning that excess or lack of weight will not impact health.

But why bring down a weight loss story by criticizing current weight? ffs.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Unfit will negatively impact health.


----------



## WateryTart

Dracovich said:


> Healthy and fit/conditioned are two different things to me. Healthy meaning that excess or lack of weight will not impact health.
> 
> But why bring down a weight loss story by criticizing current weight? ffs.


I'm not criticizing you. I'm the last person who should be doing that, since - as I mentioned - my dog is over her ideal weight. I'm just saying vets don't always have the same opinion of what a healthy weight is.

I guess my dog doesn't look like an overstuffed sausage with legs, though, so I'll give my vet that. She's probably going off that 5-point scale with the pictures.


----------



## Dracovich

WateryTart said:


> I'm not criticizing you. I'm the last person who should be doing that, since - as I mentioned - my dog is over her ideal weight. I'm just saying vets don't always have the same opinion of what a healthy weight is.
> 
> I guess my dog doesn't look like an overstuffed sausage with legs, though, so I'll give my vet that. She's probably going off that 5-point scale with the pictures.


sooooo what's the point? I can still be proud of my dog's weight loss even if he is still in the process of losing weight.


----------



## Dracovich

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Unfit will negatively impact health.


Show me.


----------



## WateryTart

Dracovich said:


> sooooo what's the point? I can still be proud of my dog's weight loss even if he is still in the process of losing weight.


My point? He's a big boy, and a 100 lb shepherd is not within breed standard by anyone's reckoning. I'm going to guess that even for a 28" tall dog, 85 lb is going to be a healthier target.


----------



## Dracovich

WateryTart said:


> My point? He's a big boy, and a 100 lb shepherd is not within breed standard by anyone's reckoning. I'm going to guess that even for a 28" tall dog, 85 lb is going to be a healthier target.


And? He's never going to be in breed standard, 88 lbs is NOT a healthy weight for him considering his length and chest depth.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Dracovich said:


> Show me.


Is that a serious question? 

You really don't know that being out of condition affects the dog's entire physical and mental well being? You don't know that it weakens joints, sinew, tendons, heart health, digestion, focus, anxiety, etc.? 

Your are kidding, right?


----------



## Dracovich

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Is that a serious question?
> 
> You really don't know that being out of condition affects the dog's entire physical and mental well being? You don't know that it weakens joints, sinew, tendons, heart health, digestion, focus, anxiety, etc.?
> 
> Your are kidding, right?


I'm just asking for a medical reference. If it's a known fact, it should be easy.


----------



## WateryTart

Dracovich said:


> And? He's never going to be in breed standard, 88 lbs is NOT a healthy weight for him considering his length and chest depth.


I have my doubts about 100 lb being a healthy weight for any GSD, but I'm glad he's on the way down.

For my own dog - I don't like 80 lb. I am setting a preliminary goal of moving her down to about 77 and then a final goal of maintaining her at around 74-75. She's finally starting to look cut again. She never looked like an overstuffed sausage, but she was a lot softer than I'd like.

I agree totally with MAWL on fitness being synonymous with health. Obviously as they get older, it's just harder, just like with us - but no less important.


----------



## Dracovich

What is fit to you, as well? I've yet to see Draco become tired and want to lay down, whether we are swimming for a few hours, hiking, running etc. I still would not consider him fit.


----------



## Dracovich

Thanks for your input, I exercise him every day and he is still losing weight. The insults and criticizing doesn't seem to effect him at all he is a happy guy and loves going on adventures 

I am still proud of the progress he has made.


----------



## voodoolamb

Dracovich said:


> I'm just asking for a medical reference. If it's a known fact, it should be easy.


Here you go 



> Obesity is also associated with certain medical problems, including arthritic changes in overly burdened joints, increased risk of torn ligaments, back problems, cardiac problems, difficulty breathing, increased surgical risks, skin problems, whelping problems and a possible increase in risk for some cancers.


Your Dog: Why Exercise Is Important



> “Exercise is so important,” says Dr. Falck. “Exercise stimulates the immune system and releases endorphins, and an added benefit of consistent exercise is increasing gastrointestinal motility, which helps normalize stools and eliminate toxins from the body. It also facilitates weight management, which is important because obesity is a risk factor for some types of cancer.”


Is Cancer Prevention for Dogs Possible? | Whole Dog Journal



> Good Health
> One of the main advantages of regular dog exercise is maintaining your pet's health. Regular exercise can reduce the risk of heart disease and other illnesses.
> An active dog will have no digestive problems (assuming he isn't being feed food allergens).
> A dog who gets daily walks will be less susceptible to urinary infections: walking stimulates urination and helps eliminating harmful bacteria before these may cause an infection.
> An active dog will be less susceptible to depression and will live longer.
> Exercise reduces stress and will give your dog a good rest. Dogs with insomnia are recommended to do more exercise.


https://www.vetinfo.com/benefits-dog-exercise.html


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Spring Into Better Health | Whole Dog Journal

https://www.petcarerx.com/article/joint-health-for-dogs-starting-an-exercise-routine/104

https://www.vetinfo.com/benefits-dog-exercise.html

Exercise to Build Strong, Healthy Bones and Lose Fat

Dog exercise needs - Dogtime


----------



## Dracovich

voodoolamb said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> Your Dog: Why Exercise Is Important
> 
> 
> Is Cancer Prevention for Dogs Possible? | Whole Dog Journal
> 
> 
> https://www.vetinfo.com/benefits-dog-exercise.html


you're referencing obesity. I know plenty of dogs the correct weight who cannot run more than a few miles without collapsing in the road. I've done over 10 mile bike rides with Draco at my side and he pushes on and still has energy when we get home.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Correcting misinformation is not a criticism or an insult.


----------



## voodoolamb

Dracovich said:


> you're referencing obesity. I know plenty of dogs the correct weight who cannot run more than a few miles without collapsing in the road. I've done over 10 mile bike rides with Draco at my side and he pushes on and still has energy when we get home.


umm. Your dog IS obese.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Dracovich said:


> you're referencing obesity. I know plenty of dogs the correct weight who cannot run more than a few miles without collapsing in the road. I've done over 10 mile bike rides with Draco at my side and he pushes on and still has energy when we get home.


No, I am addressing exercise and fitness. Did you read the articles?


----------



## Dracovich

voodoolamb said:


> umm. Your dog IS obese.


Sure. Thanks for your personal opinion.


----------



## WateryTart




----------



## Dracovich

WateryTart said:


>


I think he fits between overweight and ideal, closer to the overweight. DEFINITELY not obese. Thanks for the reference pics. Links are difficult to open at work, I wanted to put pics like that in here.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline




----------



## WateryTart

I tend to want my dog to be just a tad under their definition of ideal. I want to see a ripple of rib when she moves - not bones standing in stark relief, but a little bit visible. For my 24-25" tall dog, who is also very long with a deep chest, 80 lb puts her at the ideal. She should probably be at around 75 but well muscled.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

This dog is around 29" plus and weighs 88#s. He is very big boned with a massive head.


----------



## WateryTart

Is he yours, MAWL? He's lovely. West German? I like him!


----------



## voodoolamb

Dracovich said:


> Sure. Thanks for your personal opinion.


Just going by your instagram. A year ago he was morbidly obese. The most recent pics he looks to be between overweight and obese depending on which chart you look at. Obese if you base it on GSDs. Most of those charts use labs which are built very differently.

Keep up the good work. He has a way to go to get to a healthy weight, but you seem to be on the right track.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

WateryTart said:


> Is he yours, MAWL? He's lovely. West German? I like him!


Yes, thanks! He is West German. I got him to be an easy pet compared to my working lines and he showed me that a WGSL isn't always necessarily a slouch! LOL!


----------



## WateryTart

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Yes, thanks! He is West German. I got him to be an easy pet compared to my working lines and he showed me that a WGSL isn't always necessarily a slouch! LOL!


Ha! He's gorgeous, though. I love the plush, red coat. And he's not roached, either. I really like him a lot.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Kudos to you for realizing your dog needed to lose weight and making it happen. Keep up the good work - both of you. lol! Tell Draco I'm jealous.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

WateryTart said:


> Ha! He's gorgeous, though. I love the plush, red coat. And he's not roached, either. I really like him a lot.


Then two more for you, this is him with a 25" bitch and a head shot.


----------



## Dracovich

Here are some UTD pics of him. He did NOT want to hold still for the side shot!


----------



## WateryTart

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Then two more for you, this is him with a 25" bitch and a head shot.


He's a heartbreaker! Love him!


----------



## WateryTart

Dracovich said:


> Here are some UTD pics of him. He did NOT want to hold still for the side shot!


You're right, he does have more definition. He's got a very definite curved waist/hip.


----------



## Dracovich

voodoolamb said:


> Just going by your instagram. A year ago he was morbidly obese. The most recent pics he looks to be between overweight and obese depending on which chart you look at. Obese if you base it on GSDs. Most of those charts use labs which are built very differently.
> 
> Keep up the good work. He has a way to go to get to a healthy weight, but you seem to be on the right track.


Thanks for your personal opinion.


----------



## Dracovich

WateryTart said:


> You're right, he does have more definition. He's got a very definite curved waist/hip.


I don't think he will ever have much definition from the side view, perhaps excess skin from when he was obese, not sure. I usually check his ribs every day, feel them and see how visible they are when he turns.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Dracovich said:


> I don't think he will ever have much definition from the side view, perhaps excess skin from when he was obese, not sure. I usually check his ribs every day, feel them and see how visible they are when he turns.


I am confident, that when he gets down to his ideal weight, you will know it. Can't really go by a number, IMO. Feelin' ya about the excess skin. I had three kids. (Draco and I don't want to talk about it.)


----------

